# RV satellite tv



## gertie2740 (Jun 7, 2003)

Any information of using a satellite receiver from home to RV ect?


----------



## Gary B (Jun 7, 2003)

RV satellite tv

Hi gertie2740, welcome to the forum, we do it all the time, take our reciver from the house install it in the rv, I made a portable stand for the dish ant. Been do it for 5 years have had no problems, we have Dish network.Hope this helps.


----------



## gertie2740 (Jun 7, 2003)

RV satellite tv

The reason I inquired about taking the Sat. receiver from the home and using it when traveling in the RV is I read something somewhere on the net about  the companies trying to stop this and make the user obtain a seperate subscription.

Thanks


----------



## retlveit (Jun 7, 2003)

RV satellite tv

Hi Gertie!  Naw, I do like Gary Does, plug my home receiver into my portable satellite dish and its just like being at home.  I was able to get good reception on the east and west coasts and everywhere inbetween.  For some reason I was unable to get a signal in New Mexico.  I chalked that up to being too far south to obtain a satellite, but I didn't really try that hard.  After a few minutes I said the heck w/it and we watched off our antenna.


----------



## Gary B (Jun 7, 2003)

RV satellite tv

HI again, I have heard that some folks have had problems with Direct TV, (have heard they want you to have a telphone connection all the time). As I posted we have Dish Network and have never had it connected to a telephone line ever and have never had a problem getting a signal even in south AZ. If your headed north that is another story and you will not / may not be able to get a signal north of Calgary, AB. Canada. Now if you use pay per view that may be different, I have mentioned (to the Dish folks) that we use ours in the rv and the operator never said anything to me.    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## lhollatz (Jul 3, 2003)

RV satellite tv

We have DirecTV and chose to have a separate account for the RV.  Why would we do that?  It depends on what your home service is.  If you have local station service, then when you travel out of the area you do not have access to network stations.  i.e. if you live in Denver and have Denver local stations, you cannot get CBS, NBC, ABC or Fox if you are in Atlanta.  You solved this problem by getting an RV account which gives you access to New York of Los Angeles network feeds from anywhere in the country.  DirecTV allows you to put either account at rest when you are using the other and therefore you only pay for one.  Downside is you have two receivers; upside is no matter where you are you get all network shows and can pick the time zone (east coast or west coast) that is most convenient.

Enjoy


----------



## lhollatz (Jul 3, 2003)

RV satellite tv

We have DirecTV and chose to have a separate account for the RV.  Why would we do that?  It depends on what your home service is.  If you have local station service, then when you travel out of the area you do not have access to network stations.  i.e. if you live in Denver and have Denver local stations, you cannot get CBS, NBC, ABC or Fox if you are in Atlanta.  You solved this problem by getting an RV account which gives you access to New York of Los Angeles network feeds from anywhere in the country.  DirecTV allows you to put either account at rest when you are using the other and therefore you only pay for one.  Downside is you have two receivers; upside is no matter where you are you get all network shows and can pick the time zone (east coast or west coast) that is most convenient.

Enjoy


----------

